# New here and need amy boat identified,



## BarnOwl14 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey all, 
im here mostly to see if anyone can identify my new boat.(excuse my bike) Ive been sailing relationally all my life, but usually only on vacation every summer growing up. I used to have a force 5 that i rescued from certain death, but finances forced me to sell her after only two summers. Since ive been searching for something similar in size and came across this beauty for only a few hundred bucks, ready to sail, needing only cosmetic work, which i plan to do this winter. However, there are absolutely no tags on the hull, except for the number 888 on the stern, other than that all i know is that the mast is a Proctor. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

Welcome to SailNet! I'm sure someone can help you identify her.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

It is hard to say precisely what that is since the photos are a little distorted and you don't have any pictures of the transom or sail insignia which could help. Offhand that looks a little like a Flying Junior or perhaps a Chrysler Mutineer, although I doubt its a Muntineer since they did not have a spinnaker launcher. 

You might also measure the length and beam which would also provide additional clues. 

Jeff


----------



## c25novi (Jan 5, 2012)

Taking a stab in the dark - 1970’s vintage 505 ??


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

As Jeff_H suggested, we need to know the length of the hull to make more informed guesses. 
Looks kinda like an O'day Widgeon, but that is a wild guess.


----------



## BarnOwl14 (Aug 11, 2014)

I will get a transom pic , and exact measurements asap ive been very busy with work and i keep leaving my tape at the job ( im a carpenter) It has an open transom, though the holes have been temporarily sealed up by the previous owner, they are just rubber flaps and the screws come right out and i plan to fix the holes that were drilled. as for the sails, they are replacements, made by North, the mainsail only has the number 6 on it. the spinnaker is tellow and blue and i believe is sporting the number 233 (ill have to pull it out to confirm that) ive had very little time to play with her yet, and have only had it on the water twice, but the does sail quite nicely. thanks for the leads ill check those out and see if anything matches my boat.


----------



## BarnOwl14 (Aug 11, 2014)

mostly referencing images on google, so far none of the suggestions match. I know its not a mutineer, because i almost bought one a while back, it seemed bigger, and had a cool little cabin with a hatch i believe, more of a daysailer, this is definitely more of a racer.


----------



## Volksdragon (Aug 14, 2014)

Nice boat


----------



## BarnOwl14 (Aug 11, 2014)

She is about 13.5' in length, beam is about 5 feet.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

FWIW, it looks to me like a very old 420..

420 Class Dinghy


----------



## BarnOwl14 (Aug 11, 2014)

how about a Lark ? Just stumbled across this image, and that looks pretty spot on. gonna do some more digging!


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

BarnOwl14 said:


> how about a Lark ? Just stumbled across this image, and that looks pretty spot on. gonna do some more digging!


I've never heard of them.. but am glad to hear you've answered your own question, BarnOwl.


----------

